# bord gas 400e deposit



## eco (9 Nov 2009)

hi

just bought a house and bord gais want 400euro deposit from us. i have been tolf that if you get a guarntor (sp) who is a homeowner you dont have to pay it

can anyone confirm this for me


----------



## scrivere (9 Nov 2009)

Ya same happened to me. I offered to pay by dd and no requirement for 400e. Try that.


----------



## eco (9 Nov 2009)

i dont trust dd had too much hassle with it in the past. will a guarntor be enough does anyone know, it will be my partners parents who will be our gurantoors, both early 50s , their morgage is paid off and they have their own business


----------



## scrivere (9 Nov 2009)

Ya that should work, BG may ask your partners parents for permission for a credit check. (ICB)


----------



## eco (9 Nov 2009)

scrivere said:


> Ya that should work, BG may ask your partners parents for permission for a credit check. (ICB)


 fingers crossed


----------



## ringledman (11 Nov 2009)

What a disgrace they are. I am so glad I don't have to deal with them again. 

So grown up adults need a guarantor? Its a joke. 

Is the guarantee secured against their property?!!


----------



## mf1 (11 Nov 2009)

ringledman said:


> What a disgrace they are. I am so glad I don't have to deal with them again.
> 
> So grown up adults need a guarantor? Its a joke.
> 
> Is the guarantee secured against their property?!!



I don't see the problem here. Grown up adults have a nasty habit ( as evidenced repeatedly on this board) of walking away from their responsibilities. What is so wrong  with requiring  them to have a guarantor?

mf


----------



## Dulceti0 (19 Dec 2009)

I think the deposit is only required for a certain period of time after which it is refunded or you could go the DD route.


----------



## maudlin (21 Dec 2009)

You have to pay the deposit regardless of whether paying your bill by DD or not but it drops to €200 if paying with DD! 
If you have 14 month unbroken payment record with them at a previous address then it's  waived altogether.
I had a 12 month unbroken payment record at a previous address, a gap of one year and a further 12 months at another and they wouldnt waive it because there wasnt 14 consecutive months!!! Madness!


----------



## Buddyg (21 Dec 2009)

I just have had experience of this renting a place. They were looknig for e200 regardless of direct debit. I rang them back and played dumb saying the site doesn't say that. They said because I was renting I had to pay but I just said 'renting? no I own the place'. No deposit, no questions.


----------



## Buddyg (21 Dec 2009)

There is no hassle with direct debit nowadays. You have a right to cancel and recoup claims.


----------



## Featherhead (28 Jan 2010)

what maddens me with bord gais is if you remain a customer for years you never get the deposit back so its a money making idea on their behalf. I have been a customer for years I rent but have used the same account in various properties and I pay by direct debit. So basically if I never change from gas and never close my account I will never get my deposit back so its free money for them. You would think after someone has been a customer for X number of years and paid on time by direct debit then the deposit should be returned, they have proven themselves trustworthy


----------



## pinkie123 (28 Jan 2010)

I got my €200 back from them after setting up a DD and paying for about a year. There was no problem getting it back - just a phonecall. btw I am a homeowner don't know if that made any difference.


----------



## MANTO (28 Jan 2010)

The deposit is a securty requirement as requested by other utilities i.e. ESB / Airtricity / Flogas. Blame the (as one poster said) 'grown up adults' who dont pay their bills.


----------



## Renter27 (30 Jan 2010)

So its 200 euro to set up your gas account ? I plan to sign up to DD anyway will they waive it ?

Do ESB look for the same ? If so i'll just get my elec through BG I think !!


----------

